# Need ideas on how to build...



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a 40b that I need to build a "cage" on top. I have an archerfish that I would like to build a "shooting range" for. I had a tank that I had drained some water...ya... So I decided to buy a new tank and make an extension if you will that goes on top where I can put food in for him. 

I have seen DYI's on how to do it with PVC, and I was ok with this. But ah, I have to please the girlfriend too. "That is going to look aweful! I want this to look nice too" So I need some kind of material that I can easily construct a cube out of, and make it look nice.

Any ideas? *reading


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

What is the size of this 40b tank ? Any picture available for the PVC set up ?
Acrylic is available in glass shops.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

The tank is 36x18. And the I don't have a picture of the PVC set up. I saw it on another forum and I didn't thinkit looked bad but, she won't have it. And I'm looking more for how and what to build from, on the skeleton. Were going to use screen for the sides. Plus if I used glass or acrylic, it wouldn't breath very well, even if idrilled lots of holes.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

For some reason this was not sent back to my e-mail. I'm fairly new here and perhaps don't know how to see that it does though others were sent back.
Without knowing what it looked like I can't duplicate the purpose in other forms but this link to materials might help you. You can build a "cage" from
any sheet of their plastic you choose. The "Plastic Canvas 5 mesh has holes that are just under 1/4" and the size 7 has holes about just over 1/8".
You can hold it together with the smaller size tie wraps (about 1/8" wide by about 4" long from auto supplies or maybe Walmart).
EverythingPlasticCanvas.com: Plastic Canvas
A friend of mine had a couple of little tiny frogs in his tank with the fish by turning upside down a 20 long on the top of his 29 gal tank. Made clips which he
siliconed to the sides of the 20 long so it couldn't slip sideways while up there. Had driftwood placed so it stuck above the top of the 29. Glasscages makes
a 36x18x13 but doubt you need to spend $100 on this project. Show us some pix when completed.


----------

